# Mandos de garaje fijados dentro del vehículo?



## albertoG (Oct 3, 2017)

Tengo 2 mandos de apertura para puertas de garaje (de mi casa y del trabajo).
Me gustaría abrirlos, retirar la plaquita del interior, colocarlos dentro de una caja, ubicada por ejemplo debajo del capó del coche y accionarlos con un par de pulsadores colocados dentro del habitáculo.
Supongo que sacando los 12v de algún circuito, reducir el voltaje con un módulo step down y localizar el circuito del pulsador de cada mando para prolongarlos con un par de cables hasta dentro del habitáculo.

¿Sugerencias?
¿Alguien ha hecho algo parecido?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 3, 2017)

Muchos mandos ya llevan un conector para eso.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 3, 2017)

normalmente se los conectan a las luces altas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2017)

Creo que no directamente a las luces altas sino *al guiño* de luces altas


----------

